# The great hunt



## Riff-Raff (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,
Im just starting to play the guitar and iv come to the realization that I should start with a acoustic but im on bit of a tight budget so iv picked 3 from a local used site im just wondering which one would be a good starter.

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7546968
http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7574460
http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7628424

and thank you for your help:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Riff-Raff said:


> Hello,
> Im just starting to play the guitar and iv come to the realization that I should start with a acoustic but im on bit of a tight budget so iv picked 3 from a local used site im just wondering which one would be a good starter.
> 
> http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7546968
> ...


I would go with the red Montana. Don't hesitate to browse the local music stores and get the feel of different guitars and prospective places for maybe some lessons.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*None of those*

Hi Riff-Raff those might not be the best to start with, try to find yourself a decent guitar by taking someone who plays to help you pick up something that is going to keep you motivated. A good playing guitar will sound good and will be fairly easy to play and you might want to spend a tad more for a solid topped guitar. 
Not sure what shops you might have around you, and I am assuming you live on the island so you might have to take a trip into town with a friend and make it a day to have fun chasing down something you are going to enjoy.Good luck and happy hunting.Ship


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if you want a classical, the older yamaha would be a good deal, no matter what- comes with a hard shell case- the case is worth close to $50 alone
and yamaha makes decent stuff, older yamahas are often excellent-
for the prices listed tho, any of these are worth it, if thats all you can afford.
id pick one, start playing it, and start saving for something a bit better. these days for $300 you can buy yourself a lifetime lasting guitar.


----------



## Riff-Raff (Nov 25, 2008)

does any one know the story behind Suzuki acoustic guitars? its made in japan besides that i dont know much about it.Has any one ever played one? im guessing the yamaha is made in japan too.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

suzuki guitars usually end up in landfill sites- 
yamahas are good- a couple forum members are experts on them, im not, but for me its the only choice between the three.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Hands down go for the yamaha if you want to play classical.
Heres a vid of a classical,i think its a yamaha.

[youtube=]bIE2ioeCpy8[/youtube]


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

fraser said:


> if you want a classical, the older yamaha would be a good deal, no matter what- comes with a hard shell case- the case is worth close to $50 alone


Exactly what I was thinking. But the OP listed 3 guitars all of which are completely different, so it's a bit confusing. A bit like asking about which car to buy and listing a skateboard, a bus and electric griddle for making waffles as options if you ask me. 

Riff-Raff, what _sort_ of guitar do you want to play? Do you want to play classical guitar? In which case the Yamaha might be OK (I started out on a Yamaha classical, and it was definitely OK...nothing to write home about but good enough to learn on and then some). If you're going for the Bob Dylan singing around the campfire cowboy songs thing then you want a steel string. 

The Suzuki looks like a plant pot waiting to happen to me. The Montana not even that good -- big clue in the ad it says "Great for learners" that always translates as "I want to offload this PoS onto someone that doesn't know any better". I just noticed the Suzuki says "great for a learner" too. That looks to be in bad shape, regardless of how good it _might_ have been once (probably not very) it sounds like it's a PoS now that would need new machine heads at least, and probably a neck reset, and then who knows what else. Unless you're handy at that sort of thing, it could get expensive fast. 

The Yamaha doesn't scream "I am firewood" as much as the others, but they can be hit and miss -- there were some very good high-end Yamahas and others were dogs with laminated tops and no tone at all.

But again, if you want to play folk type guitar, the Yamaha isn't for you regardless of how good it might be. If you're interested in playing classical guitar, find out the model number and look it up to see what model it is. $50 with a hard case ain't bad.


----------



## Riff-Raff (Nov 25, 2008)

well I want to get something that's Steel( after lots of thought) but out of these 3 the Montana is the only steel one.Any one have any ideas what I could pick up for less then 150 for me to start learning on


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

This might be a slightly better bet as far as playability: http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/msg/881732983.html Not _great_ but good enough.

I think this one looks quite good...double your budget though: http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7533707

Have you been into Guitars Plus on Blanshard, or Gordies on Pandora (I think), or classicguitars on Douglas to get an idea of what's available? Even the pawn shop downtown (can't remember the name) would have something in that price range. There was an Epiphone floating around on usedvictoria for the longest time too that might have been OK.

There's a nice looking Seagull on usednanaimo, but it's got an asking of $400.

There are loads on Vancouver CL too if you're ever heading over there...


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Riff...there are lots of good beginner guitars available for 150.00 brand new. You can get so much more for your money now (150.00) than 20 yrs ago.
Sounds weird but fortunately, true.
Indiana guitar company make a entry level guitar that retails about 130.00 that plays and intonates properly and comes with a 10 yr warranty. They call it the "Scout"

Many others do as well but I'm most familiar with the Indiana. 
These guitars are not going to win any tone awards but the fit and finish is reasonable and most importantly, they play rather well. More than adequate to bang out some music.
Many of these guitars can use a fret leveling and set-up to turn them into a really good secondary guitar but for the money, you certainly can't kick.

Used is also something worth investigating but in my experiences, as guitars are cheaper now than they ever been, someone who payed 200-300 bucks 10 - 15 yrs ago wants to get 100.00 back now and the guitars then were not as good as the 150.00 dollar jobbies now. 
Of course this depends on the manufacturer and how it's been treated.
If your not familiar with acoustic's, just be careful. You can end up with a wall hanger/ flower pot very easy when you buy used.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Just my two cents: but I'd seriously consider that first Simon and Patrick that Devnulljp suggested. I'm not sure the model that's advertised there but from my limited experience I think Simon and Patrick guitars and the best bang for the buck acoustics you can get. I own a nice one and I always recommend them to my friends who want to start playing. They're Canadian made and solid top (I agree with Ship of Fools - that's a must). I really think that S & P for $150 (plus the case!) is by far the best guitar you're going to find for your budget.

Regardless, good luck on your search!



ps. Since you're not too familiar with guitars I'd really suggest bringing along a friend who does know a little bit to help you decide. Whether you're buying new or used.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

23cicero said:


> Just my two cents: but I'd seriously consider that first Simon and Patrick that Devnulljp suggested. I'm not sure the model that's advertised there but from my limited experience I think Simon and Patrick guitars and the best bang for the buck acoustics you can get. I own a nice one and I always recommend them to my friends who want to start playing. They're Canadian made and solid top (I agree with Ship of Fools - that's a must). I really think that S & P for $150 (plus the case!) is by far the best guitar you're going to find for your budget.
> 
> Regardless, good luck on your search!
> 
> ...


----------------

Good Advice ! S&P's are great little guitars and it promotes Canadian manufacturing.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 to the S&P with one caveat. The seller said.. "needs a tuneup". That leaves me wondering if the action is really high and whether it can be adjusted without a neck reset. Steel string guitars with high action for beginners is just not a good idea. If at all possible, take someone along that has experience with acoustic guitar setups. If that isn't possible, then try to negotiate a money back if the guitar cannot be properly setup for a beginner. IOW take it to a shop and have it evaluated.


----------

